# Meriwether Co. club expansion



## meriwether john (May 31, 2005)

R & J Hunting Club in North Meriwether is expanding. not sure at this time of exact acreage but likely will make the club around 3000 acres possibly more. Acreage per hunter will be 55-70. dues are 675.00
770-927-6020
770-403-7198
negotiations should be complete by the weekend. we will want to secure the extra acreage within the next couple weeks if not sooner.


----------



## bconaway (Jun 1, 2005)

*Pm Sent*

John PM sent


----------



## meriwether john (Jun 3, 2005)

acreage will be 2665. need 8 members to reach 50. good mix of cutover, thinned woods, planted pines and creeks.


----------



## meriwether john (Jun 5, 2005)

Bill -got a call from Mr. Etheridge. Will return it tomorrow. Property looks great. Lots of edge.


----------



## meriwether john (Jun 7, 2005)

got 2 need 6 more. Thanks ya'll.  Looking forward to some good hunting this season. Welcome to you new guys. We returned 31 of 33 members so if you need info about the property and places of interest you should have no trouble getting the help you need.


----------



## meriwether john (Jun 12, 2005)

^^^^


----------



## meriwether john (Jun 13, 2005)

4 still needed Thanks!!


----------



## meriwether john (Jun 15, 2005)

have 3 or 4 coming early Sat. morning for a look. I will be recuperating from some outpatient stuff the following weekend and family reunion the one after that. Took out an add in GON and expect to have all slots filled by weekend after the 4th. if not sooner. any fellow Woody's members or guests that want to get the 3 hour tour it looks like this Sat. will be the best time.
Thanks John

Bill sorry you can't make it till mid  July it will be HOTTT  but we'll manage to get around. Jeff we should get together also a scout this new stuff.


----------



## khyde (Jun 15, 2005)

Pm Sent


----------



## Shewdawg (Jun 17, 2005)

*Any room left?*

Any room left??


----------



## meriwether john (Jun 17, 2005)

Yep still needing 3.


----------



## meriwether john (Jun 23, 2005)

^^^^
Still need one. however I have 2 commits that have not paid yet. Will not hold those if others are interested.


----------



## meriwether john (Jun 29, 2005)

btfp


----------



## meriwether john (Jul 6, 2005)

FULL Thanks ya'll and good luck.


----------



## sirscottalott (Oct 19, 2008)

*scott little*

any more spots available?


----------



## deersled (Oct 19, 2008)

look at the date.....this is an old post 2005. We still have the club, it's about 3200 ac. John still has some openings, but the rate has gone up (like most things). Give him a call....good bunch of guys/gals and some good deer.


----------



## meriwether john (Oct 21, 2008)

spots are available. membership is good till may 15th 2009. we have taken 130 class bucks 4 consecutive years.


----------



## Mudslide slim (Oct 24, 2008)

PM me first for  Clubs information


----------

